

jsPerf: Easily create and share JavaScript performance test cases / benchmarks - mathias
http://jsperf.com/

======
rouli
I like it very much. I think it would be extremely useful if you would display
statistics of previous runs carried on each test case so that: a. I will be
able to see the aggregated performance on many machines (not just my own). b.
I'll be able to see how a test case behaves on different setups (for example,
it may yield different results on firefox and on mobile safari).

cheers! (if those stats are available somewhere, sorry, I must have missed
them)

~~~
mathias
I’m planning to gather test results automatically in the future, so jsPerf
will be able to generate a neat overview of test results across browsers.

See the final question in the FAQ: <http://jsperf.com/faq> :)

